# Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab



## MomentInTime (9. Januar 2017)

*Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Bei CETA zeichnet sich nun genau so eine Hänge-Partie ab,
wie bei der Rettung der Netzneutralität in der EU, was ja letztendlich dank des Einsatzes der Bevölkerung für Netzneutralität doch noch gelungen ist,
und der Ablehnung des Abkommens ACTA aus dem Jahr 2012, was ja auch nur dank Widerstands der Bevölkerung letztendlich von den meisten Abgeordneten im EU-Parlament im Juni 2012 abgelehnt wurde.

Die Verwirrung ist groß: Zunächst blockiert die belgische Provinz Wallonien die groß geplante Unterzeichnung von CETA auf dem EU-Kanada-Gipfel. Der kanadische Regierungschef sagt seine Reise nach Brüssel ab. Nun haben sich die belgischen Provinzen geeinigt und CETA wurde von Vertretern der EU und Kanada unterzeichnet. Wie geht es jetzt weiter mit CETA?

CETA ist noch nicht durch und kann noch gestoppt werden.
Es ist jetzt vorläufig in Kraft gesetzt. Dank Wallonien's Einsatz aber nur teilweise: Demokratie, Grundrechte und Sozialstandards zerstörende Mechanismen wie Investorenschutz sind nicht vorläufig in Kraft gesetzt. Das ist ein wichtiger Teil-Sieg, denn wenn im weiteren Verfahren CETA gestoppt wird, ist es tatsächlich vollständig weg vom Tisch. Ohne die Zugeständnisse, die Wallonien uns allen errungen hat, wären besagte anti-demokratische Mechanismen weiterhin in Kraft geblieben, selbst wenn CETA letztendlich im weiteren Verfahren gescheitert wäre - sei's durch Ablehnung eines Parlaments oder eines Verfassungsgerichts in der EU.

Von jetzt an läuft der Unterzeichnungs-Prozess aller 29 Parlamente der EU: Am 1. Februar 2017 wird das EU-Parlament darüber abstimmen, ob es CETA unterzeichnen will oder nicht. Im Verlaufe der nächsten Jahre werden die Parlamente aller 28 EU-Mitgliedsstaaten ebenfalls darüber abstimmen.

Was wir jetzt tun können, um CETA zu stoppen:

1. Alle EU-Abgeordnete anrufen und Ablehnung von CETA von ihnen fordern - insbesondere EU-Abgeordnete von CDU/CSU, SPD und FDP, weil diese ansonsten wohl JA zu CETA sagen würden: Erweiterte Suche nach einem Mitglied | Abgeordnete | Europaisches Parlament | Deutschland
Do the CETA CHECK! - Stop TTIP (de) Stop TTIP (de)

2. CETA durch Volksbegehren im Bundesrat stoppen:
- Schleswig-Holstein: Jetzt Unterschreiben › Volksinitiative SH stoppt CETA
- NRW: Home - NRW gegen CETA und TTIP
- Bayern: Das Volksbegehren gegen CETA in Bayern - Ich bin dabei!
- Baden-Württemberg: http://volksantrag-badenwürttemberg.de/

3. Wenn ihr's nicht glaubt, recherchiert selbst: Ihr werdet keinen Großkonzern finden, der nicht wie auch immer geartet auf Zustandekommen von Abkommen wie TTIP, CETA & TiSA hinwirkt - sei es direkt durch Lobbyismus von EU-Verhandlern, direkte Teilnahme an Verhandlungsrunden, indirekt durch 6-stellige Partei-Spenden, Lobbyismus bezogen auf übergeordnete Strukturen solcher Vorstöße wie etwa die Welthandelsorganisation, Mitgliedschaft an Großkonzern-Thinktanks, die besagtes machen, etc.
*Darum: Mit dem Geldbeutel abstimmen*
Nicht mehr bei Großkonzernen, sondern nur noch alternativ einkaufen - ethisch, regional, bio, vegan, fairtrade, etc.
Beispielsweise nicht Commerzbank oder Deutsche Bank, sondern GLS Bank - https://www.gls.de/privatkunden/ - oder die EthikBank - https://www.ethikbank.de/
Nicht Apple- oder Samsung-Handy, sondern stattdessen das FairPhone 2 - https://www.fairphone.com/de/
Nicht mehr Google, Facebook, Twitter, Microsoft & Co. nutzen, sondern stattdessen kostenlos, Freie Software und Filesharing-Alternativen wie
für Websuche http://yacy.net/de/index.html - https://www.startpage.com/ (anonymisierte Websuche mit Google-Suchergebnissen)
für Video-Streaming & Social-Media das ZeroNet https://zeronet.io/ (Enthält YouTube-Alternative ZeroTube und Twitter-Alternative ZeroMe)
als Betriebssystem Qubes OS https://www.qubes-os.org/ nutzen - dieses Betriebssystem wird von Edward Snowden empfohlen, der den Überwachungsskandal enthüllt hat
etc.

4. An einer der kommenden Groß-Demos gegen CETA teilnehmen. Bei der letzten ihrer Art vor knapp 3 Monaten haben ja bundesweit 320.000 Leute mit-demonstriert...


----------



## Alreech (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Bei den kommenden Groß-Demos gegen CETA kann man auch gut Werbung für die AfD machen.
Den im Prinzip ist die EU nichts anderes als eine große Freihandelszone, und da die AfD ja angeblich die EU zerstören will kann das nur gut sein...

Wenn ihr es nicht glaubt, recherchiert selbst: Ihr werdet keinen Großkonzern finden, der sich gegen den Freihandel in der EU positioniert.


----------



## MomentInTime (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Alreech, ich weiß gerade nicht, ob du's nicht besser weißt oder Leute auszutricksen versuchst, und gehe mal von ersterem aus. Und darum an der Stelle nur kurz angemerkt: Im EU-Parlament hat die AfD mit JA abgestimmt, als vor 2 oder 3 Jahren abgestimmt wurde, ob eine rechtliche Grundlage für CETA & TTIP geschaffen werden soll - ohne diese bestände nicht mal die Möglichkeit, dass CETA & TTIP abgeschlossen werden. Darüber hinaus hat erst vor 3 Tagen, am 12.01.2017 der Umwelt-Ausschuss des EU-Parlaments darüber abgestimmt, was er dem Parlament für eine Empfehlung aussprechen soll; auch hier hat die AfD JA zu CETA gesagt.
Von der EU kommt viel *******, weil eine Mehrheit aus Konservativen, "Sozial"-"demokraten" und Neo-Liberalen im EU-Parlament, -Rat & -Kommission viel ******* durchboxt gegen eine Minderheit aus europäischen Grünen und Linken. Wenn du also jemanden eins "auswischen" willst, dann mach's doch wenigstens ausschließlich gegen die Verursacher, und nicht etwa auch noch denen, die gegen die ******* kämpfen. Strafarbeit für die ganze Klasse, nur weil die immer gleiche Person in der Klasse ******* gebaut hat, fändest du doch auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Die AFD will neoliberale Wirtschaftspoilitik betreiben. Denen ist alles egal, Hauptsache die Unternehmen haben möglichst wenig Regulierung und können machen, was sie wollen.
Deswegen findet die AFd Trump auch so super, denn der will sämtliche Regulierungen für Unternehmen und Banken aufheben.

Ceta, Ttip und Co. nützen einzig Großkonzernen was, der "kleine Mann" wird der große Verlierer sein, wie andere Sachen auch.
Von daher müssen Handelsvereinbarungen transparenter gemacht werden. Ceta oder Ttip muss öffentlich diskutiert werden und nicht unter Ausschuss der Öffentlichkeit ausbaldowert werden.


----------



## MomentInTime (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament Ã¼ber CETA ab*

Update:
Es gibt Neuigkeiten:
Eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.

Zu erst die gute:
Es hat sich ein weiterer Teil-Erfolg für den Widerstand gegen Abkommen wie CETA zugetragen:
Das EU-Parlament hat schon wieder beschlossen, die Abstimmung über CETA zu verschieben !
Dieses mal auf Mitte Februar. Ursprünglich wollte das EU-Parlament im Januar über CETA abstimmen.
Dann  hat die Abstimmung jedoch in letzter Minute auf Anfang Februar  verschoben. Und jetzt schon wieder. Es spricht für uns, dass das  EU-Parlament so Muffensausen hat, über diese wichtige Angelegenheit  abzustimmen. Zusätzlich gibt das uns 2 Wochen mehr Zeit, um über  Do the CETA CHECK! - Stop TTIP Stop TTIP Druck auf die Abgeordneten zu machen.

Und nun die schlechte - die habe ich ja schon in meinem letzten Beitrag angesprochen, aber jetzt habe ich Details dazu:
Am  12. Januar hat eine weitere Arbeitsgruppe im EU-Parlament darüber  abgestimmt, was sie dem EU-Parlament für dessen CETA-Abstimmung Mitte  Februar empfiehlt. Das Ergebnis:
Der Umwelt-Ausschuss des  EU-Parlaments hat beschlossen, dem EU-Parlament die Annahme von CETA zu  empfehlen, und das mit einer Mehrheit aus 40 Stimmen der Fraktionen der Konservativen/"Christ"-"Demokraten",  Neo-Liberalen, und Teilen der Konservativen/EU-Skeptikern und  "Sozial"-"Demokraten", gegen eine Minderheit aus 23 Stimmen der  Fraktionen der europäischen Grünen, Linken, und Teilen der  Konservativen/EU-Skeptikern und "Sozial"-"Demokraten" bei Enthaltung 1  Person der "Sozial"-"Demokraten".

http://abload.de/img/c2dvlrfstmxgaefleldau0h.png

Damit  zeichnet sich über die unterschiedlichen Arbeitsgruppen des  EU-Parlaments ein gemischtes Bild ab: Manche Arbeitsgruppen sind für  CETA, so wie beispielsweise der Wirtschafts-Ausschuss und der  Umwelt-Ausschuss, und andere Arbeitsgruppen sind wiederum gegen CETA, so  wie beispielsweise der Arbeit & Soziales-Ausschuss.

Kurzum:  Der Druck, den wir jetzt den Abgeordneten bis Mitte Februar machen,  spielt eine Schlüsselrolle, wie die CETA-Abstimmung ausgeht. Also steigt  euren Abgeordneten auf's Dach, ruft sie an  Erweiterte Suche nach einem Mitglied | Abgeordnete | Europaisches Parlament | Deutschland,  schickt ihnen eine E-mail über Do the CETA CHECK! - Stop TTIP Stop TTIP -  automatisiert, dauert nur 2 Minuten - besucht sie, etc., besonders bei  "Sozial"-"Demokraten", Konservativen, und Neo-Liberalen, denn falls im  EU-Parlament ein JA zu CETA zustande kommt, dann wieder nur wegen  "Sozial"-"Demokraten", Konservativen, und Neo-Liberalen. So wie bei  allen anderen Abstimmungen, wo man Farbe bekennen muss, ob man Politik  für die Bevölkerung oder Großkonzerne macht, wie bspw. bei  Netzneutralität, ACTA, Urheberrecht, Datenschutz, etc.


----------



## Alreech (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Alreech, ich weiß gerade nicht, ob du's nicht besser weißt oder Leute auszutricksen versuchst, und gehe mal von ersterem aus. Und darum an der Stelle nur kurz angemerkt: Im EU-Parlament hat die AfD mit JA abgestimmt, als vor 2 oder 3 Jahren abgestimmt wurde, ob eine rechtliche Grundlage für CETA & TTIP geschaffen werden soll - ohne diese bestände nicht mal die Möglichkeit, dass CETA & TTIP abgeschlossen werden. Darüber hinaus hat erst vor 3 Tagen, am 12.01.2017 der Umwelt-Ausschuss des EU-Parlaments darüber abgestimmt, was er dem Parlament für eine Empfehlung aussprechen soll; auch hier hat die AfD JA zu CETA gesagt.


Dir ist schon bewusst das die AfD im Europaparlament noch die neoliberale Lucke-Partei ist ?

Langfristig wird die AfD den neoliberalen Teil ihres Programmes streichen und vermutlich eine national-sozialdemokratische Partei werden.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Langfristig wird die AFd genauso von der Bühne verschwinden wie die Piraten.


----------



## Alreech (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



Threshold schrieb:


> Langfristig wird die AFd genauso von der Bühne verschwinden wie die Piraten.


Unwahrscheinlich.

Die Piraten sind als undogmatische Liberale Partei gestartet und haben sich zur Linken Partei entwickelt.
Das Linke Spektrum ist aber mit SPD, Grünen und Linkspartei (+Splittern wie MLPD für diejenigen welche es noch radikaler wollen) gut abgedeckt.
Der Linksruck bei den Piraten inklusive Forderungen nach Frauenquote & Co. und Spinnereien ("Bomber Harris feuer frei !") hat aber auch dafür gesorgt das sich die Piraten als Partei in einzelnen Landesverbänden zerlegt haben.
Sogar die CDU hat sich unter Merkel nach Links bewegt.

Die FDP wurde erfolgreich mit dem schmutzigen Wort Neoliberalismus verknüpft, die frühe liberale AfD schon als rechts diffamiert als sie noch die Eurorettung kritisiert hat. Luckes Misserfolgt mit ALFA zeigt das sich der Liberalismus in Deutschland erledigt hat.

Populisten machen schon langen Stimmung gegen die da oben die im Auftrag der Konzerne das Volk ausbeuten und verarschen.
Die Proteste gegen Stuttgart 21 wurden davon getragen, und die Proteste gegen CETA und TTIP arbeiten auch damit.
Weder CDU noch SPD noch Grüne werden davon profitieren (schon gar nicht wenn sie wie die SPD mehr Macht für die EU fordern), bleiben noch AfD und Linkspartei.   
Sonderlich begeistert scheinen die Wähler von der Linkspartei aber momentan auch nicht zu sein... bei aller Wut haben die meisten doch kein Interesse an einem demokratischen Sozialismus 2.0 in Deutschland, auch wenn dieser zumindest langfristig das Flüchtlingsproblem lösen würde...


----------



## Alreech (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

TPP ist Tot !
Donald Trump macht Ankundigung wahr: USA ziehen sich aus Handelsabkommen TPP zuruck
Donald Trump hat wie versprochen das transpazifische Handelsabkommen nicht unterschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Ich warte immer noch auf die Steuererklärung von Donald Trump.


----------



## Bartmensch (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Ich verstehe ja sehr gut, dass man etwas gegen TTIP haben kann.
Aber bei CETA geht es um ein Abkommen mit EINEM Staat mit 36 Mio Einwohner, Kanada, nicht um die allmächtige USA (Oder sollte man es jetzt Trumpistan nennen?).
Davon abgesehen, haben sich die kanadischen Verantwortlichen an alle Anmerkungen und Empfehlungen gehalten, die die EU bzw. einzelne Staaten vorzubringen hatten und diese in das Vertragswerk eingebunden.
Wo also ist das Problem mit CETA?


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Es gibt eine Menge US Firmen, die eine Tochtergesellschaft in Kanada haben und solange es den Investorenschutz mit privaten Schiedsgerichten gibt, werden auch US Firmen über diesen Weg klagen können.
Das private Schiedsgericht muss weg, egal mit welchem Land Handel getrieben wird. Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat. Wer klagen will, kann das gerne machen -- vor ordentlichen Gerichten und nicht in Hinterzimmern.


----------



## Bartmensch (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Gut. Aber wieviele amerikanische Firmen haben auch in Deutschland Tochtergesellschaften? Ich denke beispielsweise an Ford, Opel oder Caterpillar (Ganz bei mir in  der Nähe).
Umgekehrt sitzen natürlich auch viele deutsche Firmen in Nord Amerika und Mexico...
Was die privaten Gerichte betrifft, eben da ist Kanada ja der EU entgegengekommen.
Es wird öffentlich unabhängige Schiedsgerichte geben...Sofern die Justiz unabhängig sein kann.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, denn sooo rosig sieht es in Deutschland leider nicht aus...

Freihandelsabkommen: Schiedsgerichte und Investorenschutz | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## MomentInTime (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Das Problem ist, dass es eben praktisch nicht so ist:
CETA ist TTIP durch die Hintertür, weil viele US-Großkonzerne Tochtergesellschaften in Kanada haben, und somit über Bande das machen können, was ihnen das geplatzte TTIP ermöglicht hätte: EU-Mitgliedsstaaten verklagen wegen entgangener Gewinne oder vermuteter entgangener Gewinne durch "zu soziale" Gesetzgebung, und das dann vor einem befangenen Privat-Gericht.

Eine Woche ist vergangen, wieder gibt's eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht:
Zu erst die gute:
Österreich ist seit 23. Jänner bis HEUTE 16:00 dabei, ein Volksbegehren gegen CETA, TTIP & TiSA durchzuführen.
Wenn bis heute 16:00 mindestens 100.000 Menschen in Österreich zu ihren Gemeinden gehen und das Volksbegehren gegen CETA, TTIP & TiSA unterstützen, muss der Nationalrat muss den Gesetzesvorschlag des Volksbegehrens diskutieren, CETA, TTIP & TiSA abzulehnen. Das Volksbegehren ist wie eine Petition, bei Erfolg ist der Nationalrat also nicht dazu verpflichtet, einen Beschluss im Sinne des Volksbegehrens zu fassen. Deshalb ist es umso wichtiger, mit der schieren Masse an Teilnehmenden so viel Druck auf den Nationalrat auszuüben, dass er dennoch praktisch gar nicht anders kann, als dem Willen des Volksbegehrens zu folgen.
Und dahingehend sieht's ganz gut aus: Bereits vergangenen Freitag haben über 100.000 Menschen mitgemacht ! Damit ist die formale Hürde schon genommen und der Nationalrat muss sich mit dem Volksbegehren gegen CETA, TTIP & TiSA befassen. Aber dennoch heißt's: Wenn ihr in Österreich lebt, das 16. Lebensjahr vollendet habt, und noch nicht mitgemacht habt, dann geht noch heute zu eurer Gemeinde und macht beim Volksbegehren gegen CETA, TTIP & TiSA mit, denn wie gesagt: Je mehr mitmachen, desto besser ! Nähere Informationen ("Wo ist mein Eintragungslokal?") & bitte retweeten: Twitter

Ja, und jetzt die schlechte Nachricht:
Der Wirtschaftsausschuss des EU-Parlaments hat letzte Woche beschlossen, dem EU-Parlament zu empfehlen, CETA anzunehmen. Und das obwohl der Arbeit & Soziales-Ausschuss des EU-Parlaments eine Stop-CETA-Empfehlung dem EU-Parlament ausgesprochen hat, weil CETA laut dessen Erwägung 90 Millionen Arbeitsplätze von kleinen und mittelständigen Unternehmen in der EU gefährdet - Twitter .
Auch im Wirtschaftsausschuss ist die Mehrheit für CETA durch Konservative, Neo-Liberale, und "Sozial" "Demokraten" zustande gekommen, während Linke, Grüne, Piraten und Unabhängige gegen CETA gestimmt haben aber überstimmt wurden, sprich, in der Minderheit waren.

Wie's Mitte Februar, also in 2 Wochen, ausgehen wird, werden wir ja sehen.
1, 2 Tage zuvor wird's in Brüssel und Frankreich Groß-Demos gegen CETA geben.
Alles zusammengenommen - also auch einschließlich der Volksbegehren in diversen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten, all die Groß-Demos der letzten Jahre, etc. - zeichnet sich ein klares Bild ab:
Die Bevölkerung will CETA nicht, Großkonzerne aber schon, und Konservative, Neo-Liberale, und "Sozial" "Demokraten" haben den Hang, Großkonzern-Interessen dem Gemeinwohl der Bevölkerung überzuordnen.
Bei viel Druck aus der Bevölkerung können besagte Parteien einknicken und doch dem Willen der Bevölkerung folgen, deshalb macht es nachwievor Sinn, vor allem besagten 3 Parteien per Telefonanruf - Erweiterte Suche nach einem Mitglied | Abgeordnete | Europaisches Parlament | Deutschland - auf's Dach zu steigen, und von ihnen einzufordern, "NEIN" zu CETA zu sagen.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Ist eigentlich schon durchgesickert, ob es bei unserem neuen Kanzlerkandidaten einen Gesinnungswechsel bzgl. CETA und TTIP gab? Müsste ja eigentlich, wenn man sich so offensiv als Anwalt der kleinen Leute vermarkten will...


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Schulz ist ein Wirtschaftsmann. Der will Ceta genauso haben wie die Unternehmen.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schulz ist ein Wirtschaftsmann. Der will Ceta genauso haben wie die Unternehmen.



Davon gehe ich auch aus, aber gab es diesbezüglich schon eine Aussage, bzw. war diese Frage bereits zulässig?


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



Rolk schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich auch aus, aber gab es diesbezüglich schon eine Aussage, bzw. war diese Frage bereits zulässig?



Ich hab nur Artikel vom letzen Jahr gefunden und da heißt es, dass er alles tun will, um Ceta zu retten.
Das war damals, als sich die Belgier geweigert haben, zuzustimmen.
Also irgendwann im Oktober. Die Belgier haben ja inzwischen zugestimmt.
3 Monate später endet Schulz Amtszeit. Wobei der Parlamentspräsident ungefähr soviel politische Macht hat wie ein feuchter Kuhfladen im Hochsommer.


----------



## MomentInTime (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Schulz? Auf der Seite der Bevölkerung? Eine Eigen-Recherche ergibt, dass Schulz als EU-Parlamentspräsident und somit Moderator im EU-Parlaments-Betrieb formale Tricks zugunsten von Abkommen wie TTIP ausgefahren hat. Noch schwerwiegender hat er bei der Abstimmung am 08.07.2015 darüber, ob dem EU-Parlament eine Annahme von TTIP empfohlen werden soll, mit "JA" abgestimmt - abgeordnetenwatch.de | Parlamentarische Empfehlung bzgl. TTIP Handelabkommen (7. Kästchen bei SPD, wenn man Kästchen-Matrix so liest, wie einen Volltext). Schulz ist durch und durch "sozial" "demokrat", sprich, Reichen und Großkonzernen mehr Geld und Macht zuschaufeln, und das auf Kosten der Bevölkerung, insbesondere des Mittelstands und der Armen. Mainstream-Medien werden das alles natürlich ausblenden. In Hinblick auf die Wahlen kann man nur sagen: Auch Wahlen sind eine Chance, die größten Probleme unserer Gesellschaft anzugehen und auf eine bessere Welt hinzuwirken. Wenn man sich von Mainstream-Medien vorgaukeln lässt, dass dem nicht so ist, sondern alles nur wie ein Fußball-Spiel oder ein Rennen ist - "Wer gewinnt? Wer verliert? Wie sind dessen Chancen?", oder man die Mainstream-Medien eine Vorwahl machen lässt, indem man sich immer nur die gleichen 6 Parteien zeigen lässt anstatt gleichberechtigt alle zur Wahl zugelassenen 30 Parteien, hat man besagte Chance vertan.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Bis zu den Wahlen ist noch Zeit. Vielleicht reicht das damit auffliegt wofür Schulz bisher einstand.


----------



## Alreech (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Leider gibt es in Deutschland keinen Trump der bereit ist den nationalen Interessen Deutschlands Vorrang vor den Interessen von Großkonzernen und Industrie zu geben !
20% Zoll auf Produkte von Apple die im Ausland gefertigt werden, große Firewall um Deutschland um Facebook und Amazon auszusperren wenn sie ihre Gewinne nicht in Deutschland versteuern, so wird's gemacht !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



Alreech schrieb:


> Leider gibt es in Deutschland keinen Trump der bereit ist den nationalen Interessen Deutschlands Vorrang vor den Interessen von Großkonzernen und Industrie zu geben !
> 20% Zoll auf Produkte von Apple die im Ausland gefertigt werden, große Firewall um Deutschland um Facebook und Amazon auszusperren wenn sie ihre Gewinne nicht in Deutschland versteuern, so wird's gemacht !


Sau guter Plan für den Exportweltmeister... 

Wir müssen unsere Überschüsse reduzieren, aber das sollte ein Prozess über Jahre werden, Dramatische Mittel wie die Wiedereinführung der DM, die einige rechte Spinnen fordern, oder Zollgrenzen der Länder mit Importüberschuss wie der USA wären aber, weil ohne Puffer wirksam, sehr schmerzhaft.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



Alreech schrieb:


> Leider gibt es in Deutschland keinen Trump der bereit ist den nationalen Interessen Deutschlands Vorrang vor den Interessen von Großkonzernen und Industrie zu geben !
> 20% Zoll auf Produkte von Apple die im Ausland gefertigt werden, große Firewall um Deutschland um Facebook und Amazon auszusperren wenn sie ihre Gewinne nicht in Deutschland versteuern, so wird's gemacht !



Trump wird doch alles für die Großkonzerne tun.
Er müsste doch erst mal Delaware als Steueroase trockenlegen. Das kam aber nie in seinem Wahlkampf zur Sprache.
Ergo wird er sich deutlich für die US Firmen einsetzen und ausländische Firmen diskriminieren.
Das macht er ja jetzt schon mit seinem Einreiseverbot.


----------



## Bartmensch (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Was Trump irgendwie nicht versteht ist, dass man einen Staat eben nicht wie ein Unternehmen führen kann.
Er mag von Unternehmen schon Ahnung haben und wie man seine Interessen durchsetzt sicher auch (Siehe gekündigte Mitarbeiter des Justizministeriums wegen der Nicht-Unterstützung seiner Anti-Islam-Präsidenten-Verfügung).
Aber ein Staat hat mehr Aufgaben, als ein Unternehmen und vor allem kann er nicht nur nach Wirtschaftlichen Aspekten geführt werden. Dazu hat er zu viele Aufgaben, die Geld kosten und kaum etwas einbringen.
Gerade Bundesbehörden kosten eine Menge, sind aber notwendig.

Und eine Firewall im Internet, welche Dienste aussperrt, tja dann kannst Du ja gerne nach China ziehen... Die haben sowas.
Die Gewinne der Konzerne. Tja wenn sich die Staaten der EU nicht einig sind, muss man sich nicht wundern, dass die Unternehmen ihre besten Standorte danach suchen, wie wenig sie in der EU zahlen müssen.
Und dann landen sie in Irland.

Solange es keine einheitliche Linie in Sachen Versteuerung EU weit gibt, wird es sich auch nicht ändern.

@ TE: Trump ist gegen Handelsabkommen, ist dann der Widerstand gegen TTIP eigentlich noch sinnvoll? Wenn die USA es sowieso nicht mehr wollen?
Demzufolge kann CETA doch gerne kommen? Oder bist Du aus Prinzip gegen Handelsabkommen?


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Ich persönlich habe gar nichts gegen Handelsabkommen.
Nur stört es mich, dass sie nicht transparent ausgehandelt werden, dazu dienen die nur den Interessen von Großkonzernen.
In der Automobilindustrie wird es Zeit, dass Autos in den USA und Europa einheitliche Standards bekommen.
Das gleiche gilt für andere Industriezweige.
Nur wieso muss das alles hinter verschlossenen Türen stattfinden? Und wieso braucht man Investitionsschutz und private Schiedsgerichte?
Sowohl die USA, als auch Kanada oder die EU Staaten sind Rechtsstaaten. Wenn ein Unternehmen mit einer Entscheidung nicht einverstanden ist, kann es ganz normal Klage einreichen und unabhängige Richter prüfen das dann.


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Wie bitte? Trump und Interessen von Großkonzernen und Industrie zurück stellen? Merk' dir: Geld gehört verteilt. Je mehr sich irgendwo Geld türmt, desto mehr stinkts. Und Trump ist Milliardär. Unter anderem... stinkts bei ihm dahingehend, dass er nach eigener Aussage selber Demokraten und Republikanern durch Spenden von 6-stelligen Geldbeträge in der Vergangenheit korrumpiert hat, um sich parlamentarische Gefälligkeiten zu sichern. Weiter stinkt er dadurch, dass er jetzt, wo er US-Präsident ist, sein bereich-übergreifendes Team aus Milliardären und Industrie-Lobbyisten zusammengestellt hat. So ist beispielsweise der Chef-Lobbyist der Telekommunikations-Unternehmen der USA jetzt Teil der Regierung und zuständig für das Thema Netzneutralität. Außerdem hat Trump so wie Hillary eine Briefkasten-Firma im US-Staat Delaware, der wie ein Briefkasten-Gebiet steuerlich ausgestaltet ist - beide haben ihre Briefkasten-Firmen sogar im gleichen Gebäude, was bis zu 3000 Briefkasten-Firmen enthält. Weiteres Beispiel - du siehst, wie beliebig sich das erweitern lässt: Trump deckelt die Steuer-Pflicht für Großkonzerne und wird Obama-Care - den ersten Ansatz einer gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung in den USA - abschaffen, wodurch 30.000 Menschen sterben werden.
Trump ist wie Hillary Clinton bloß eine von zwei Seiten der gleichen Medaille. Und die Medaille heißt "Gier".
Ich schätze aber das Ziehen deiner Parallele: Wenn wir hier irgend jemanden ähnlich wie bei den USA brauchen, dann so jemanden wie Bernie Sanders. Und ein Blick über den Tellerrand zeigt: Hier und da gibt's ja so jemanden: UK hat Jeremy Corbyn, Spanien hat Pablo Iglesias, Griechenland hatte Varoufakis, ...
Zur Frage: Ich bin für Fair-Handel und damit gegen das Prinzip, Handelsabkommen im Zeichen der Gier auszugestalten und somit unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit, starkem Einfluss von Industrie-Lobbyisten, und zulasten von Demokratie, Grundrechten und Sozialstandards.


----------



## Alreech (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Zur Frage: Ich bin für Fair-Handel und damit gegen das Prinzip, Handelsabkommen im Zeichen der Gier auszugestalten und somit unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit, starkem Einfluss von Industrie-Lobbyisten, und zulasten von Demokratie, Grundrechten und Sozialstandards.


Trump will auch fairen Handel, und würde die Verhandlungen zu TTIP vermutlich öffentlich über Twitter führen...

Bei deiner Aufzählung hast Du übrigens den neuen Kandidaten der französischen Linken vergessen.
Der will dagegen kämpfen das Deutschland mit 400 €uro Jobs die deutsche Exportindustrie fördert was deutsche Exporte wie Käse, Milch, Wein und Autos verbilligt. Ausserdem will er die Staatsschulden aller Euroländer vergemeinschaften (was ja auch unser zukünftiger Gottkanzler Schulz will), den deutschen Mindeslohn auf französisches Niveau anheben (mit jährlichen Inflationsausgleich) und ein bedingungslose Grundeinkommen.
Allerdings brauchen wir eine ähnlich Einwanderungspolitik wie bei Obama. Der hat genausoviele Illegale Einwanderer ausgewiesen wie Trump es plant und die Fluchtursachen in Kuba bekämpft in dem er dafür gesorgt hat das Kubaner die von der US-Küstenwache gerettet werden kein Asyl mehr bekommen.
Ähnlich wie in Kalifornien sind es ja vor allem Spanien und Italien die von den billigen illegalen Einwanderern in der Landwirtschaft profitieren, während Frankreich durch den Mindeslohn Nachteile hat.


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Ich habe Benoit Hamon erwogen, aber letztendlich dann doch ausgelassen:
Ich weiß noch sehr wenig über ihn. 3 Dinge weiß ich:
1. Eine Bekannte von mir, die sich im französischem Kulturkreis bewegt, winkt bei Hamon so ab, wie wir bei Sigmar Gabriel, Schulz oder Angela Merkel, weil Benoit Hamon als er an der Regierung war, schön alle französischen Überwachungs- und Notstandsgesetze angenommen hat. Auf sein Wort sei kein Verlass.
2. Seine Forderung nach einer 32 Stunden-Woche ist zaghaft. Vor einem Drittel-Jahrhundert haben mehrere große Akteure wie Gewerkschaften in Deutschland eine 30-Stundenwoche gefordert, weil sie sahen, wie dank Automatisierung die Produktivität und die Profite der Wirtschaft immer weiter wuchsen, während die Löhne der Berufstätigen stagnierten, kurz, einfach nix bei der Bevölkerung ankam von all dem Wohlstandswachstum. Die Forderung war schärfer als die von Hamon, und das in den 80ern, das muss man sich mal vorstellen: Da gab's eine ganz andere, viel schwächere Automatisierungswelle; sehr spezielle, nicht quer-übertragbare Fähigkeitszuwächse, anstatt das, was wir heute haben: Dank Fortschritt bei Künstlicher Intelligenz können Maschinen auf einmal "rationale Entscheidungs-Findung" - dieser Zuwachs bedroht ja nicht nur Arbeitsplätze von Auto-Tür-Analog-Schloss-Hersteller, sondern hat das Potential, ganze Branchen an Arbeitsplätzen leer zu räumen.
3. Hamon fordert kein Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, sondern nur ein (bedingtes) Grundeinkommen. BGE heißt: Du bekommst jeden Monat ohne Bedingungen Geld vom Staat, so viel dass du davon bescheiden aber menschenwürdig leben kannst. Hierfür muss es ausreichen für Sicherung der bloßen Existenz und zusätzlich für soziale Teilhabe - also mal bei der Großveranstaltung 'n Getränk bestellen können oder in's Kino gehen muss drin sein. Laut Bundesverfassungsgerichtsurteil zu ALG2 darf das staatlich gewährte Existenzminimum nicht unter 950 € liegen. In Deutschland ist ein Grundeinkommen also nur dann bedingungslos - also ausreichend hoch für sichere Existenz und soziale Teilhabe - wenn es mindestens 950 € hoch ist. Blick zu Frankreich: Wie sind da die Lebenserhaltungskosten? In Frankreich ist das Leben etwas teurer als in Deutschland. Dort brauchst du 1000 € für Sicherung der Existenz und soziale Teilhabe (in Paris das Doppelte). Hamon fordert aber nicht 1000 €, sonden nur 600 €, was im Verlaufe der Zeit bis auf 750 € erhöht werden soll, und das wäre selbst in Deutschland zu wenig dafür, als Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen eingestuft werden zu können. Das macht Hamon's Forderung zu Verarsche, und gefährlich, denn wenn Sozialleistungen kaum oder gerade so für's Überleben reichen, dann haben Arbeitgeber und die Arbeitswelt noch mehr Macht über unsere Leben, sind wir noch unfreier, als wir es ohnehin schon sind. Ein BGE hingegen befreit uns und setzt uns auf Augenhöhe mit Arbeitgebern, versetzt uns in die Lage, auch mal "Nein" sagen zu können.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Die EU Abgeordneten haben sich gut schmieren lassen.
Ceta: Europaisches Parlament stimmt Freihandelsabkommen mit Kanada zu - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bartmensch (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Ich glaube kaum, dass Kanadas Industrie sich die Mühe gemacht hat, 408 Abgeordnete des EU Parlamentes zu bestechen.
Oder was wolltest Du mit "schmieren" ausdrücken?


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Ich rede doch nicht von "Bestechung".
Ich rede davon, dass man den Abgeordneten gute Beraterverträge anbieten wird, wenn die mal aus dem Amt scheiden.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Ich glaube die europäischen Konzerne sind im Umgang mit der Fettpresse nicht weniger geübt wie die kanadischen. Eher im Gegenteil, wenn man sich die Anzahl der Büros ständiger Vertretungen der Gesellschaften im Regierungsviertel in Strasbourg so anschaut.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede davon, dass man den Abgeordneten gute Beraterverträge anbieten wird, wenn die mal aus dem Amt scheiden.



So sieht es aus, eine Hand, wächt die Andere


----------



## Klinge Xtream (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



Adi1 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, eine Hand, wächt die Andere



Und das Volk wären in der Situation dann wohl sinnbildlich die käsigen Füße?


----------



## MomentInTime (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament Ã¼ber CETA ab*

Am 15. Februar hat die Mehrheit der Abgeordneten im EU-Parlament leider CETA angenommen.

Werft einen sehr genauen und differenzierten Blick darauf,
wer für CETA gestimmt hat und wer gegen CETA.
Behaltet diesen Eindruck im Gedächtnis für die kommenden Wahlen.

https://abload.de/img/c43o3lowyausyiffsqw6.jpg

Insgesamt ist die Mehrheit für CETA durch Konservative, Neo-Liberale, und "Sozial" "Demokraten"
zustande gekommen, während Linke, Grüne, Piraten und Unabhängige gegen CETA gestimmt haben,
aber überstimmt wurden, sprich, in der Minderheit waren.

Ob die einzelnen Abgeordneten für CETA oder gegen CETA gestimmt haben, kann man
hier einsehen – einfach runter-scrollen und passend auswählen: EU-Canada Comprehensive Economic and Trade Agreement -  VoteWatch Europe

Wer hätte das gedacht? Wer hätte das geahnt? Der Ausgang der Abstimmung über CETA
beweist interessanterweise eines:
Wenn bei einer Wahl mehrheitlich für stopCETA-Parteien gestimmt wird so wie in Griechenland,
Frankreich, Irland, Österreich und Italien, stimmen deren EU-Abgeordnete mehrheitlich gegen CETA.
Seht ihr?

https://abload.de/img/c5cqrocwqaellgw.jpgladnyo0.jpg

*Das EU-Parlament hat mehrheitlich CETA angenommen. Was heißt das nun?*

CETA tritt nun vorläufig in Kraft.
Mechanismus "Regulierungs-Rat" wird installiert. Mechanismus "Stillstands-Klauseln" werden
installiert. Mechanismus "Investorenschutz" wird noch nicht installiert, sondern erst mal
geparkt; in der Zwischenzeit wird "Investorenschutz" vom Europäischen Gerichtshof geprüft.
Falls ausnahmslos alle EU-Mitgliedsstaaten einzelnd CETA annehmen, wird auch
Mechanismus "Investorenschutz" eingeführt und zusätzlich ist CETA dann praktisch unumkehrbar,
weil nur dann kündbar, wenn ausnahmslos alle EU-Mitgliedsstaaten und Kanada auf Kündigung hinwirken.
Geistige Monopolrechte wie Patente und Urheberrecht werden zementiert, womit wir nun
nicht mehr den Spielraum haben, diese Dinge weicher auszugestalten, wie etwa
Patente auf Leben und Saatgut zu verbieten - Monsanto/Bayer lässt grüßen - oder
das Urheberrecht weicher zu machen, damit nicht mehr alltägliche Handlungen im
Umgang mit dem Internet kriminalisiert sind, wie beispielsweise Bilder und Texte von
anderen zu teilen (= Vervielfältigung + Verbreiten).
Um das noch mal zu betonen: CETA ist noch nicht durch. CETA braucht Zustimmung vom
EU-Parlament - das hat's jetzt ja - und ausnahmslos von jedem einzelnen der 28 EU-Mitgliedsstaaten.
Wenn also nur ein einziges Land wie beispielsweise Deutschland oder Belgien oder Frankreich
bei den Landes-internen Abstimmungen über CETA sagt:
"Nee, CETA wollen wir nicht". Dann ist CETA gescheitert und landet im Mülleimer der Geschichte.
Vor dem Hintergrund ist es also sehr wichtig, bei der Bundestagswahl stopCETA-Parteien zu wählen.
Aber auch bei Landtagswahlen ist's natürlich 'ne gute Idee, stopCETA-Parteien zu wählen.
Je mehr Druck wir machen, desto besser.

*Und was kann man jetzt tun?*



> Was wir jetzt tun können, um CETA zu stoppen:
> 
> 1. Alle EU-Abgeordnete anrufen und Ablehnung von CETA von ihnen fordern - insbesondere EU-Abgeordnete von CDU/CSU, SPD und FDP, weil diese ansonsten wohl JA zu CETA sagen würden: Erweiterte Suche nach einem Mitglied | Abgeordnete | Europaisches Parlament | Deutschland
> Do the CETA CHECK! - Stop TTIP (de) Stop TTIP (de)
> ...


----------



## acc (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

ich finde das äusserst faszinierend, wie die trotz der bekannt gewordenen "schauspielerischen leistung" der kanadischen aussenmisnisterin das ding durchgewunken haben. die machen sich wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal einen kopf, warum die so solchen mitteln gegriffen hat. zum glück für die abgeordneten kann man die für fehlentscheidungen nicht mal haftbar machen.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



acc schrieb:


> zum glück für die abgeordneten kann man die für fehlentscheidungen nicht mal haftbar machen.



Naja, dass lässt sich vor allem jetzt schlecht bewerten. Zumal das auch eher schlecht objektiv bewertet werden kann, es kann ja Leute geben die für CETA sind und das nicht weil am Ende eine Festeinstellung winkt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Eine Schwächung von Verbraucherschutz, Umweltsicherheit und Arbeitnehmerschutz ist für Beamte ab einer gewissen Gehaltsklasse vermutlich eher vorteilhaft. Sie selbst trifft es nicht direkt, aber die eigenen Vermögensanlagen profitieren von allgemeinem wirtschaftlichen Fortschritt. Aber das dürfte dennoch ein eher kleiner Aspekt sein.
Stellt sich weiterhin die Frage: Wer hat eigentlich die ganzen Unions-, FDP- und SPD-Politiker gewählt hat, die da jetzt Politik für ihre Lobbys (und ggf. sich selbst) machen, aber nicht für ihre Bürger?


----------



## juliagott (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*

Hey Menschen!

Habt ihr schon das gesehn? 
"America first, Germany second".
Weiß, dass es zum Thema nicht so gut past, aber schon...

Germany second | NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE mit Jan Bohmermann - ZDFneo - YouTube

PS: Mit der Wand haben sie sehr gut ausgedacht!


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. März 2017)

*AW: Am 1. Februar stimmt das EU-Parlament über CETA ab*



Bartmensch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja sehr gut, dass man etwas gegen TTIP haben kann.
> Aber bei CETA geht es um ein Abkommen mit EINEM Staat mit 36 Mio Einwohner, Kanada, nicht um die allmächtige USA (Oder sollte man es jetzt Trumpistan nennen?).
> Davon abgesehen, haben sich die kanadischen Verantwortlichen an alle Anmerkungen und Empfehlungen gehalten, die die EU bzw. einzelne Staaten vorzubringen hatten und diese in das Vertragswerk eingebunden.
> Wo also ist das Problem mit CETA?



Noch ergänzend zu den Schiedsgerichten, worauf Threshold bereits hingewiesen hat:

Laut meinem in Kanada lebenden Bruder hat sich Monsanto in Kanada ausgebreitet und führt hinter den für uns verschlossenen Türen eine gewichtige Rolle bei den Vertragsverhandlungen. Was das für die EU bedeuten wird kann sich jeder ausmalen. Aber wenn Bayer die schluckt ist das auch egal, dann haben wir deren Produkte so oder so an der Backe.


----------

